# How to properly insert a link?



## CMF (Jan 30, 2007)

I remember that I could insert a link in two steps.  I would give the link a name and then I would paste the URL.  The end result was a BLUE hyperlink(?).  Now I can only insert the entire URL which makes for a messy post.  What am I doing wrong?  [I mean specifically to this issue and not life in general ]

Charles


----------



## Keitht (Jan 30, 2007)

When submitting a post there is a globe and link icon just above where you are typing the text.  Type the text you wish to use as the link name, then highlight it and click that icon.  A dialog box will be displayed requesting the URL.  Paste the URL into the box and voila.  Just like the 'link name' here which opens the Reply screen.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

OR ...

Type the whole thing in manually, like this:[noparse]
desired link text[/noparse]

Also, note the POSTING RULES box in the lower left of the page.  It tells you what posting privileges/abilities are open to you.  Note that the items for "vB code", "Smilies", and "


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 30, 2007)

OR ... (a variation on what Keith suggested)

Start by clicking on the globe and link icon that Keith mentions.  Paste in the desired URL and either hit the ENTER key or mouse click on "Okay."  

At that point, you will see some code inserted into your message.  That code will include the URL that you pasted in printed twice with the second occurrance highlighted in blue.  If you immediately start typing what you want as the link name, it will replace second occurrence of the URL (the one highlighted in blue).  Then move the curser outside the coded area when you submit your reply you will now have a proper link with the link name that you chose.


----------



## CMF (Jan 31, 2007)

*Test - please feel free to delete.*

[URL="http://www.google.com"]Google[/URL]


I think I got it!

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2007)

CMF said:


> [URL="http://www.google.com"]Google[/URL]
> 
> 
> I think I got it!
> ...




Yup...you got it!


----------

